
How Tech Workers Can Maximize Giving with Stocks and Donor Advised Funds [US] - ernestipark
http://erniepark.com/software/finances/giving/2016/11/29/maximize-giving-with-stocks-and-donor-advised-funds.html?utm_campaign=My%20Content&utm_medium=social&utm_source=hackernews
======
champion
I'd never heard of Donor Advised Funds before. I'd be curious if others have
had a similar good (or bad) experience. I'm thinking I might do it for 2017
and wondering if there are any other things to be aware of.

